
Popcorn Time GitLab HTML 500 Error - blondie9x
https://git.popcorntime.io/groups/popcorntime
======
blondie9x
Looks like repository removed? GitLab looks to be up and functioning properly,
[https://status.gitlab.com](https://status.gitlab.com)

------
pingec
popcorntime.io is also down

Perhaps related to [https://torrentfreak.com/lawsuit-rumors-break-up-popcorn-
tim...](https://torrentfreak.com/lawsuit-rumors-break-up-popcorn-time-
team-151019/) ?

